# Uk Autumn Caravan & Motorhome Show



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you want to go to this show and grab the discount here are the details, we do not have a marshal as yet for it but you can still book and tell them you are with MHF and you will get the discount.

If you do book please post on this thread and if we get a marshal I will add it into the rally listings.

*Newark Showground,* *Winthorpe, Newark-On-Trent, Nottinghamshire NG24 2NY*​
The UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show is offering club members exclusive discounts for this season-finale event, taking place at Newark Showground on Saturday and Sunday, September 3-4, 2016. 
Hundreds of sellers will be bringing a range of motorhomes, caravans and camper vans - as well as accessories and consumables - as thousands come in search of the many superb deals on offer. New for 2016, our events will feature live music at the venue in the daytimes, playing in the picnic area, and a host of activities will debut too including line dancing, a tea dance and plenty to do for the kids. For campers only, free-to-play cash-prize bingo will be taking place across the weekend and there are free bus trips into the heart of historic Newark. Then, party the night away in one of two live entertainment venues. 
*Evening Entertainment
*Two superb nights of entertainment will culminate with visitors being transported back in time to some of the best music ever produced as Bootleg Blondie (Friday) and The Amazing Drifters Tribute Act (Saturday) take to the stage. Both nights kick-off with music and comedy before the headline acts wow the crowds. A second entertainment venue will be open with live music and drinks served until late. 
*WEEKEND CAMPING DISCOUNT
*Save £5 on a weekend camping package - that's a discount of more than 10%! To book over the phone simply call *01507 529529 and quote 'your club's name' to our customer services team*. 
You can also book online by visiting www.motorhomeandcaravanshows.co.uk/event/uk-autumn-motorhome-caravan-show, following the link to our ticket page, and selecting your club from the drop-down menu and choosing the 'Club Discount Camping Pass'. 
The price includes admission for two adults. You can include additional adults for just £10 per person and accompanied under 14s get in free. *HURRY, THIS OFFER EXPIRES ON 30th June 2016.*

FOR MORE DETAILS VISIT* motorhomeandcaravansshows.co.uk*


----------

